# Getting Tires, Looking For Opinions



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey everyone, long time no see! lol Business has been good so I haven't been on here in a while. That being said, I've just about run the tires off my truck this year and need some new ones before winter. I got 40,000 miles almost out of my Michelin's that came on the truck, and that's with this thing being overloaded almost every work day of the week. Anyways, Michelin still makes the same model number tire for my Dodge, but its a completely different tread design that doesn't look very friendly for plowing.
I found some prices on the Wrangler silent armor "E" load rated for around $1200 installed and the same for the Bridgestone Dueler Revo's. The size I need is 265/70/17 with an E load rating.
Just this past weekend I found a guy that deals with Mickey Thompson/ Dick Cepek, and Nitto tires. He can get me into some Terra Grapplers from Nitto, or MT Baja ATZ's in the size I need with the load rating for around $850-900 installed. 
Just wondering if anyone has used these for plowing, how well they did or did not do, and what kind of mileage is typical before they need replaced?
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey dodge, from the Ford forums, ive heard most guys like the 20" verson of those new silent armors, they replaced the original wranglers that came on most ford 05-07 F250/350 trucks with the 20s" 

The nittos are probally a nice tire and fine, but most have said for hauling, towing, heavy weight etc, they wear faster than anything like expect 15k mileage if that. Just repeating what ive heard a hundred times.

I too have now 33k out of my stock 18" continental contitrac TRs on my 06 f350, all we use it for is towing, hauling etc. Rarely does it get emptied and ride without something attached on the hitch, when i drive it that way i always think it runs like a raped ape lol.

Maybe look into the BFG all terrain k/os, i know most ford gusy with 3/4 and 1 ton trucks upgrade to them on the 17s/18s and 20s. I know a guy with an 06 f350 with the ford stock 17s that just got i think 285/65/17s put on in the BFG all terrains for about 1k.

None are cheap, and i personally think the BFG is a little over kill for our truck except for winter, when the contis dont hold the road at all when slick.

When my f350 was bone stock, diesel, with a whole pallet of 2700lbs worth of salt and the 700+ lb boss plow on the front, i could spin all 4 from a roll at 30mph in a half inch of snow, ive been told, with a tuner/exhaust/intake, id be lucky to have the same happen with real tires, if thats true or not, ill only know when i change tires in a few months.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, the BFG's are definately out. They wear extremely fast as well and are on the very high end price wise. Nitto just came out with a new tire called the DURA GRAPPLER that is supposed to be oriented more towards the all season side with occasional off road than the terra grapplers. I might look into those as well. But whatever happens, I'll need them on towards the end of this month


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Get some round one the square one are a little rough on the road. Here we go again which tire is better get what ever fits your budget good luck Joe


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Joe, I'll consider it, but I'll tell ya.... the square ones sure are a lot cheaper!

Anyways, I'm not trying to start a "which one is better" thread, those are rediculous!
I just want to know if anyone has any of the tires I listed and what they think about them traction and longevity wise.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

SpruceLandscape;567369 said:


> Thanks Joe, I'll consider it, but I'll tell ya.... the square ones sure are a lot cheaper!
> 
> Anyways, I'm not trying to start a "which one is better" thread, those are rediculous!
> I just want to know if anyone has any of the tires I listed and what they think about them traction and longevity wise.


I hear ya the square one tend to get stuck easier I run Baja tires from Firestone they seem to work well for my trucks good luck Joe


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

You have to find someone with the same exact vehicle/driving habits. I was sold on a set of dueler revo's but a few people say they wear way quick(15-20k). I'm leaning toward the bfg at ko's because a buddy of mine who stomps on his truck all the time got over 60k before they were junk. Anyone else?


----------



## krazeehorse (Jul 3, 2008)

Check out Mastercraft (Cooper) Courser C/T's. I sell them and plow with them. They wear well and perform nicely on all road conditions. They will come in under most of the tires you are looking at pricewise but I would stack them up against their performance.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*I AGREE WITH KRAZEE I ALSO HAVE SOLD A FEW SETS OF THEM NICE TIRES FOR THE MONEY AND NO COMPLAINTS FROM ANY CUSTOMERS*


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Have you considered Toyo Open Country Mud Terrains or all terrains? For a Mud Terrain tire they are highly considered the most quiet and longest lasting you can buy. They grip very well in all conditions and I've had great luck plowing with them.

My Toyos have about 20k on them right now and they are just about half tread, I could have probably gotten more if I rotated them more frequently but that's my fault. I expect to get 35k-40k out of these tires, a lot of people have gotten the same. They might be a little more but to me they are worth it.

Best deal you will find on them will be here, they offer just about every size in them, they have your size in a E load rating as well.

http://www.tiredeals4less.com/TOYO_c164.cfm


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Tire ?*

I run the Revo's and I am pretty satisfied with; wear, noise, price, traction. I am currently on my 3rd set, 113,000 in general I would recommend them and likely buy them again.

I am in home construction, land development, plowing

Hope that helps, good luck


----------



## fedspunisher (May 13, 2008)

http://treadwright.com/Tires-265_70R17_ATR-P68.aspx

Figure i can replace them twice for what the real deal costs.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

fedspunisher;571084 said:


> http://treadwright.com/Tires-265_70R17_ATR-P68.aspx
> 
> Figure i can replace them twice for what the real deal costs.


I havn't heard of treadwright, are you running them? Do you like them? Who's a dealer for them??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Indyplower;571096 said:


> I havn't heard of treadwright, are you running them? Do you like them? Who's a dealer for them??


They're retreads (Hi-Tec retread)

Hi-Tec produces very high quality retreads. 

For plow truck applications check out there "Green Diomond" line of tires.


----------



## fedspunisher (May 13, 2008)

Im running the BFG AT tread pattern Retreads. I ordered them straight from that website and had walmart mount them and balance them. Got a total of $360 in them I cant even put tread on my car for that.

I think what B&B is calling Green Diamond is this http://treadwright.com/images/Ultra Grip_Ultra Grip.pdf


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

fedspunisher;571505 said:


> I think what B&B is calling Green Diamond is this http://treadwright.com/images/Ultra Grip_Ultra Grip.pdf


Correct. When Treadwright was called Hi-tec Retreading, they called their Ultra grips "Green diamond". Notice the company logos

And they're a superb winter tire.


----------



## fedspunisher (May 13, 2008)

Buy Green Diamonds and save some Green Backs


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Im also looking to replace my stock Perelli Scorpions with General Grabber ATS, they are a BFG TKO tread pattern and a 60k mileage warranty. I need load range "E" and I got them for 132.00 each!


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I got a set from Hi-tec retread about 5 years ago and they are still in service. They have the green diamond compound and are great for plowing. You won't be able to find another tire this cheap. You could also check out the General Grabber at2.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

B&B;571102 said:


> They're retreads (Hi-Tec retread)
> 
> Hi-Tec produces very high quality retreads.
> 
> For plow truck applications check out there "Green Diomond" line of tires.


so how do they retread a light truck tire? My 06 F350 has the stock 18" continental contritrac TRs on it that are load range E. Do you ship them your tires? Im not even sure how retreads are applied, glue compound, thread?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Just like any large truck tires or most any tires for that matter. 

They purchase the used casings in bulk from suppliers, prep them, inspect them, X-ray them, and vulcanize new tread on.


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

firestone transforce a/t best tire i've ever had. works great in the snow and wear like steel in the summer


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

These are the ones I just put on and they have the snowflake on a mountain. They seem to wear ok so far.


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

most folks around here run cooper m+s or sst.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I think that I'm very much leaning towards the Mickey Thompson Baja ATZ Plus radial with 5 ribs.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

those green diamonds sound good, to bad it would cost me almost the same price as a tire to ship one. can you get them from shops?

i cant find anything on the net other than how great they are lol! ill talk to my tire shop today.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

BFG AT KO the best tire i have ever plowed with


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I just put a set of their Icelander AT's size 265/70R/17 on my truck for $712, complete! I have about 400 miles on'em and love 'em so far. Go their their web site Green\DiamondTire.com they have dealers listed. By the way their internet prices are way higher than dealer prices, at least in Central New York State. You might try contacting a dealer and see if with shipping they're worth you're while. By the way I went for the one's that had the red (orange) stripe on the treads as they are the prermium Michlin carcass. Or do a serach here for Green Diamond Tires and read my previous post on these. Good luck.


----------



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Brian,
Did you get those General Grabbers? I'm gonna check those out 'cos I used the Pirellii Scorpions last year too. They came with my '08 F250. The Pirellis were ok but they are not a plowing tire. 

Mike


----------



## ACS (Jul 15, 2008)

Im running Good Year Silent Armor on one of my trucks tires they worked amazing this winter , and I just put BFG All terrains on my second truck going to see how they do this winter.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I just saw this on ebay. What name those tires are? It look mean than maxxis mudder I have on f150.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Made my purchase yesterday. I have been waiting for the gentleman that I spoke to about the MT Baja ATZ's to call me and let me know the tires came in for about a month now. So far no call, so I started thinking that if its this hard for them to come in when he knows they will be sold, then how long will it take me to get a spare if I need one??

So, I went with a set of Hankook Dynapro AT-M RF10's in a 265 70 17. 10 ply tire that I purchased the set for $631 brand new shipped to my door. I think that's about as good of a deal as I can get, especially for them being brand new, not retreads, blems, or takeoffs! I will let you know how I like them as soon as I get a chance to try them out in the snow etc. You can check them out online or go to ebay and do a search there (that's where I bought them from).


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

*Update!!!!*

Hey everyone, I finally had a chance to take these tires out and plow with them, and I have to say... WOW!! I'm impressed simply from the performance of the tire. Only had to put it in 4wd once while plowing, had enough traction the rest of the time to plow in 2wd. Couple that with paying barely half of what a big brand tire was going to cost... I sold my take off's with 6/32 of tread on craigslist for $75. Brought my total out of pocket cost down to $674 for all 4 tires shipped, mounted, and balanced!


----------



## lunatic81 (Sep 24, 2008)

I have silverado 1 ton dually. I put silent armors all the way around (load range E) and other than getting a second mortgage to afford them, I love them. It seemed like they wore kind of fast at first, and I was disappointed. Then it almost seemd like they haven't worn much past that point. I've probably had them for about 30,000 miles, and I pull a skid loader, or dump trailer almost all the time. Very happy with traction, I've even got a sidewall cut that's pretty deep on one, but no problems. (well now I'll probably have one!)

Can't wait until my trailer tires wear out so I can buy new silent armors for them!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a 2007 2500hd NBS and I put on BFG's All Terrains right when I bought it. They were 285/75/16 load range E. These tires were the worst tires I have ever had on a truck. They were nice at first but they wore out (Completely out) at about 28,000 miles. I always checked pressure and rotated. I now have Goodyear Wrangler silent armors. These already get better traction. Got about 4,000 on them. they seem great


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Belleaire Care;586014 said:


> Hey Brian,
> Did you get those General Grabbers? I'm gonna check those out 'cos I used the Pirellii Scorpions last year too. They came with my '08 F250. The Pirellis were ok but they are not a plowing tire.
> 
> Mike


I have them they are great.:redbounce


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

Stay away from thee nittos. I had gotten about 28k off mine. less than 1 year for the money!! nice looking tire, no life span! 

I have the BFG rugged trail terrains and Love them . Already have about 40K and have about 65% left. BFG ATs also wont last long. Soft tire on a heavy truck!!! 

any offroad tire will be short lives like the Slick Mickys, 

Another idea is to go with the 22.5 semi wheel setup and get 150k miles out of them!!!


----------



## goose58 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok give the best tire size and brand money is no consideration what is the best setup for a 07 2500hd regular cab with a steel sander I like 235/85 r16 luv them but I'm a extremist and always looking for better


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just bought a set of General Grabber 265/75/16 E rated for $126 a piece and they work awesome.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

goose58;1015668 said:


> Ok give the best tire size and brand money is no consideration what is the best setup for a 07 2500hd regular cab with a steel sander I like 235/85 r16 luv them but I'm a extremist and always looking for better


This hearkens me back to my tire dealer days. A few important questions...

1) What do you intend to do with the truck? 
2) What is most important to you, looks or performance?
3) What are you operating conditions/weight/etc?
4) How do you drive?

Price would be a question also, but you said no matter.


----------



## goose58 (Jan 4, 2009)

Plow snow o could care less about looks performance only winter mud bogers in the spring


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

In that case, you want something that has sipes galore. Michelin LTX M/S are actually very nice plowing tires, but my preference is the Goodyear Wrangler AT/S. I run them on my own truck, which is a 2WD truck. A little weight in the back and I go through _anything_. Size wise, no need to change what works best--skinny. 

Like you, I run different tires in the summer. If you run the AT/S all year, you'll find their one weak spot--longevity. All in all, rotate them regularly, and you'll be fine for seasonal use.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

goose58;1017339 said:


> Plow snow o could care less about looks performance only winter mud bogers in the spring


For a dedicated snow tire Blizzak !!!!!!!


----------



## Andy's Beast (Oct 14, 2009)

BFG Commercial TA's have worked well for me. 11K into them and minimal wear. With 500lbs of ballast, I did not break traction in 4wd this winter. Good in snow, great in rain.


----------



## goose58 (Jan 4, 2009)

How about the duratracs look really agressive a little pricey but I've learned that with tires u always get ur money back when ur plowing


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Look nice (new), but really expensive, and a commercial design (sometimes biased towards lifespan over traction). Ultimate aggressiveness doesn't mean much in the snow. Mud, yes, snow--not so much.

The dedicated snow tire is an option as well, but they do wear very quickly on dry pavement. Not to mention price. But--they *work*.


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

I went with the Bridgestone Dueller REVO 2's. Newer line out. 315-70-17 or 35x12.5x17.. Good mileage, not real cheap but about 225 per tire from Discount tire installed. I recomend them Nice tread, quiet and smooth ride.... 

oh and don't forget the :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

04WhiteSport;1018486 said:


> I went with the Bridgestone Dueller REVO 2's. I recomend them


Me Too:bluebounc Major differance over the factory tires. I changed after this years first snow, spent the rest of the winter amazed. Took me a while to trust them after 20K with the OEM rubber. I've dropped the blade and plowed my way though things that would have had me calling for a tow with the OEMs. These suckers grip unlike the OEMs, they were closer to ice skates then tires.


----------



## goose58 (Jan 4, 2009)

I take my tires like my women skinny and tall


----------



## packman1973 (Feb 4, 2009)

i sell and run cooper discoverer atr 10 plys . im on my third season on two trucks with at least another year left. hankook atm rf10s are good too


----------



## Joffman35 (Mar 3, 2010)

I picked up a set of Yokahama Geolander's used for $450 with rims. They were cheap so I thought I would try them. WOW! What a difference. I do a lot of country plowing on gravel and was tired of getting stuck with cheap tires. I have only used them twice but will buy more when they wear out.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Geo's are indeed nice tires, and they shine on hard packed dirt. Never tried them in snow, imagine they work really well. And priced well, too.


----------



## goose58 (Jan 4, 2009)

I guess I'm gonna go with duratracs 235/85 16


----------



## Druski (Jan 16, 2010)

goose58;1019268 said:


> I guess I'm gonna go with duratracs 235/85 16


Used both of the following (LT275/70R18)
Firestone Destination M/T *AND* Goodyear Wrangler DuraTrac

Both I found to be excellent tires - both with thier advantages..... DuraTrac's are agressive, and have the mountain snowflake - they are a little better on icey roads... but the Firestone Destination's cannot be beat for traction in deep snow - I love it's agressive tread.

I woud not hesitate to purchase either product.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

WE RUN hankook ATM 10 ply A/Ts on all the trucks beats every tire iv own. (BFG a/t cooper yes and even good year silient armor pro grade tires


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

The Silent Armor are a watered down version of the AT/S. I know a guy who runs them, and they've lasted well, but he drives like Miss Daisy. He says traction is OK in the snow, but not stellar. Definitely not the good ole AT/S I love so much.

If you want a chuckle, I made it through the nasty winter of 07/08 with my little 2wd honey, on 305/50R20 Geolander HT/Ss (highway tire)....and no weight in it initially. *That* was an interesting season, and not one I intend to duplicate any time soon.

:laughing:


----------



## goose58 (Jan 4, 2009)

What's the deal with those hakka tires very pricey r they worth it never heard of them until I joined this site in


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Never heard of "Hakka" tires.


----------



## tmltrans (Oct 18, 2004)

My vote goes for Michelin LTX M/S. If you are only plowing on pavement they are excellent. Great grip for all season tire and long wear offsets the high price.


----------



## midnightrodeo (Oct 20, 2006)

I have had those Nitto Terra Grapplers on my 04' F-350 I think they are one of the best tires I have had on it. I own a Fence company and pull a trailer loaded down heavy pretty much all summer then have a plow on for pushing snow in the winter. I think I got about 45-50,000 miles out of the Nittos. You might want to get prices for Toyo Open Country tires as well same tread design as the Nitto and got about the same amount of wear out of those tires too. Hope that helps!!


----------



## goose58 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just got a set 235/85 16s cheapies for now 85 balanced and installed picked up the duraflap mudflaps what a product quality mud flap easy no drill instalation and boy r these things durable a little pricey but well worth it


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I' run Dueler revos on a chevy 2500hd. I've got about 25,000 miles on them and they have about half left. I tow alot in the summer and leave the plow on all winter. I think they are great year round tires on and off the road..


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

RMC LANDSCAPING;1019353 said:


> WE RUN hankook ATM 10 ply A/Ts on all the trucks beats every tire iv own. (BFG a/t cooper yes and even good year silient armor pro grade tires


I agree. I plowed with these and got great off road performance in the mud at the dump and was pretty happy with the wear. Best bang for the buck by far!


----------

